# FSK - Self-Regulatory Body of the Movie Industry (from Germany)



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

*Today for 70 years this great Institution for "rating" Movies/Trailers/Videos in Germany got their FIRST "Object" for assessment.*



> from Wikipedia:
> 
> The main tasks of the FSK are approving and rating movies and trailers, videos and DVDs, and commercials.
> 
> ...




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freiwillige_Selbstkontrolle_der_Filmwirtschaft

Happy Birthday.


----------

